# Potty training



## chimuru (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,

My girl (10 weeks) started to have too many accidents inside. 
It her second week with us.
First week with us she was almost perfect. Second week some strange behavior started to happen. She might sit and start peeing unexpectedly. In a middle of her play she will just sit. Wouldn't even look for place. You know, how they usually sniff ground and walk in a small loop to find a spot. Nothing like that, she would chase toy and then stop and start peeing.
When she is peeing outside she might sit 2 times in a row and squeeze a little extra drops second time.
Same inside, right after walking and peeing outside she might run in home and sit somewhere for a little pee puddle right away. 

She also had couple accidents in a kennel. That most probably was our fault of not walking her often enough but might be a part of the same situation.

It is pretty cold outside here. Around 30F at night and we were walking her without coat for a couple days.
I was wondering maybe we overcooled her and now she catch a cold?

If it wouldn't stop I would ask vet next time we see her but just wanted to ask you guys if you experienced anything like that?

thanks

best,
Tim and Kiki


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's either a UTI, or your not taking her out enough. When mine are small, I set a timer. I take them out every 20 minutes, when they are awake. Most little puppies don't empty their bladder all at once. They have to pee aleast 2-3 times to empty it.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Also, if she is playing and just randomly stops and goes, and you've ruled out a UTI she probably just needs to go out more. They get so busy playing they forget they need to go until it's too late.


----------



## chimuru (Dec 6, 2017)

We are definitely were doing less then each 20 minutes. It was more like once per 1-1.5 hours.
We will try to do it more often.

thanks guys.


----------

